# Car Breakins Along Hwy280



## tburger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

This is a reminder for all riders and commuters who park their cars along 280 at Park-n-Ride lots, or along the side roads, to be wary of where you park and what you leave in your car. The Woodside area at Edgewood and Canada is particularly bad. A couple of years ago, I was stupid enough to leave stuff visible during a morning ride. Earlier this week, a friend, and several other unrelated victims had their car windows smashed.  This time, there was nothing visible to the thieves. They are smashing windows and searching hatches and trunks. Please take the time to hide your belongings, and don't leave items like garage door openers or your car registration slip!


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks. I've passed this on to my club to be wary of such potential break-ins.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, that's sad.

Though I wonder what they're gonna do with my car registration slip?  

...


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Car registration slip gives your address, garage remote control gives them access.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Ooh, that'd be a bad idea on their part. Garage is detached & has nothing of real value in it, plus they'd prolly get shot by my neighbors.

But ok, gotcha.

...


----------

